

Another App Store ratings snafu, or Garage Sales are for mature audiences only - akardell
http://www.igaragesaleapp.com/blog/17-up-rating-explained/

======
ajg1977
In this case (and all the other cases) where an app can be used to gain access
to general content on the internet I completely agree with Apple.

People who point at Safari/Mail/etc are missing something - parents can
restrict the default apps but they cannot restrict third party ones. For third
party apps all they can do is set an age limit.

Thus if your app allows unfiltered internet access, it is given a 17+ rating
because there is really no way of controlling what someone may come across.

Now - I do think that there should be separate categories for 17+ applications
that are intentionally adult and those that just happen to allow unfiltered
internet access, but until that happens this is the best alternative.

~~~
TallGuyShort
You make a good point, but after so many problems with the current system,
Apple really ought to introduce a separate category for such Apps. They're
explicitly telling customer that that App contains "Frequent suggestive
themes" and "Frequent bad language". At that point I would assume that the App
was badly named and not really what I thought it was. Those are actually very
inaccurate statements about the App.

However, since the integrity of parental controls needs to be maintained, I
don't see why it would be so difficult to flag an app as allowing a user
unfiltered access to the Internet. The problem I see with the current
situation is that the statements being made in the App store are false and
misleading, even though they're there for a legitimate reason.

edit: I just re-read your last statement - I guess we're not disagreeing after
all. Still, I'm really surprised such a change has still not been made. I
don't even follow Apple much, and even I knew about problems like this one
long before the recent big updates.

